
Show HN: Xjs – Elixir syntax, JavaScript semantics (or transpilers made easy) - aaron-lebo
http://github.com/aaron-lebo/xjs
======
pmarreck
This is interesting, but come on, man. Not a single unit test? I found TDD to
be invaluable when writing a simple RPN calculator (which suddenly became a
Forth interpreter that could do things like compute factorial):
[https://github.com/pmarreck/elixir-
snippets/blob/master/rpn_...](https://github.com/pmarreck/elixir-
snippets/blob/master/rpn_forth_thing.exs)

Note that I was never educated in how to write compilers or transpilers (I was
a Psych major and merely a CS minor), I just looked at it as a transformation
problem. :)

~~~
aaron-lebo
> come on man. Not a single unit test?

:)

Good man. Unit testing is a priority (now). Do plan on dog fooding this.

Thanks for your comment.

~~~
pmarreck
Seriously, once you get into the habit of it, it's awesome and definitely a
better way to go about it!

